# Mascot??



## Hungry (Jan 28, 2005)

How about a mascot for this page?












Charlie


----------



## middie (Jan 28, 2005)

now that is creative !!


----------



## mudbug (Jan 28, 2005)

Eggs-cellent!  I like his sidekick too!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 28, 2005)

VERY cute!!!!!!


----------



## luvs (Jan 28, 2005)

that's kinda scary...


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 28, 2005)

Hungry - you got 1/2 the forum there - I think


----------



## jkath (Jan 29, 2005)

He is cute! But he needs a name.....


----------



## pdswife (Jan 29, 2005)

Give it a day or two.. some one will come up with a cute name for him.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 29, 2005)

he needs a cigar and rollerskates...


----------



## wasabi (Jan 29, 2005)

*How about "Tuti Fruiti"
I think the fish is cuter.*


----------



## Hungry (Jan 30, 2005)

*Fish*

Ask and you shall receive  
  These were made up on a cruise ship.


----------



## wasabi (Jan 30, 2005)

*Cute. Poor fish looks like she saw something shocking.*


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 12, 2005)

Those are so cute and creative!  

 Barbara


----------

